

Post Claims Hacker News is Fixed - cienrak
http://imgur.com/Whgxd

======
ColinWright
... and the Greys killed Kennedy because under his presidency mankind would
finally unite and get to the stars. The Greys had to stop this at all costs -
they wanted to trap mankind on Earth.

This drivel was posted here a while ago and, oddly enough, it ended up being
killed. I have a radical theory as to why: _it's off topic._

Take your conspiracy theories elsewhere, or be prepared to offer proof.
Preferably while not wearing your tinfoil hat.

~~~
aspir
You beat me to revealing the Kennedy truth to the masses. Good to know I'm not
the only one who knows the real story. :)

------
prodigal_erik
Diverting investors' capital from the startup they picked into another startup
providing B2B services would be a legitimate concern. But is this actually
happening enough to even move the needle for YC? Their past or most likely
successes off the top of my head have been Reddit, Dropbox, and the AirBnB
spammers, all of which are primarily B2C and don't have other YC startups as
major clients. I also wouldn't expect any viable startup to live or die by
their prominence on HN; this audience is still small and mostly frugal, more
likely than anyone else to conclude (sometimes falsely) "I don't need to pay
for that, I can build it myself". This isn't very convincing even before the
20 IQ point penalty for encoding a page of text as a 72 KB image.

 _Edit:_ there's a longer greatest-hits list at
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator>, and none of those look like
major money sinks for other YC startups either.

------
avb_wkyhu
I guess my first question is where is the proof? This looks like utter
bullshit, but I would be much more interested in it if there were sources to
serious compiled raw data that proved this in any form.

Don't listen to claims and made up facts.

------
ojbyrne
Much of this (the use of scores of adjacent stories to suggest anomalies) can
be explained by the karma system. It seems like the author doesn't realize
that points are weighted by the user's karma.

~~~
mooism2
What, an upvote from a 5000 karma user is worth more than an upvote from a 100
karma user? I've never before heard that that's the case.

------
donnaware
so

------
carriere
Haha whos says that google isn't doing this either?

